#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Μεταπτυχιακό στο ΕΑΠ "Διαχείριση Αποβλήτων"

## dimidomo

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι. Είμαι Πολ. Μηχανικός ΤΕ με 10ετή εμπερία στο εργοτάξιο. Επί αρκετά χρόνια έκανα αίτησεις για μεταπτυχιακό στο ΕΑΠ με θέμα '' Διαχείρηση τεχνικών έργων '' αλλά ποτέ δεν κληρώθηκα. Θέτος είπα να αλλάξω και να δώ κάτι άλλο πέρα από το εργοτάξιο (το οποίο πλέων δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα), επέλεξα '' Διαχείριση Αποβλήτων '' και ευτυχώς ή δυστηχώς είμαι μέσα στους επιτυχόντες. Θα παρακαλούσα το οποιοδήποτε συνάδελφο που είτε το κάνει τώρα ή το έκανε να μου πει εντυπώσεις (δύσκολο-εύκολο, χρήσιμο ή οχι κλπ).


Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## asak

Μεταξύ μας, φέτος ότι και να επέλεγες για μεταπτυχιακό στο ΕΑΠ θα βρισκόσουν στους επιτυχόντες.
Δυστυχώς τα προηγούμενα χρόνια είχες να αντιμετωπίσεις τις χιλιάδες των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων που σπούδαζαν στο ΕΑΠ μόνο και μόνο για αύξηση μισθού και δυστυχώς στερούσαν τη γνώση από κάποιον που ενδιαφερόταν πραγματικά.

Χωρίς να έχω άποψη για το συγκεκριμένο μεταπτυχιακό, γνωρίζω ότι το επίπεδο δυσκολίας είναι κοινό περίπου για οτιδήποτε επέλεγες.  Χρήσιμο θεωρώ ότι είναι οτιδήποτε αφορά ακαδημαϊκή επιμόρφωση, εκτός αν εννοείς χρήσιμο σε επαγγελματική σταδιοδρομία. Αυτό που θα σου πω με σιγουριά πάντως είναι, ότι η επαγγελματική αποκατάσταση δεν επιτυγχάνεται με την επιμόρφωση. Ακολουθεί άλλες παραμέτρους με τελευταία τη γνώση θεωρώ.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Συμφωνώ με τον *asak* και να προσθέσω ότι 700¤ για κάθε θεματική ενότητα, δηλαδή *3.500¤* για ένα μεταπτυχιακό με τέσσερις θεματικές ενότητες και μια πέμπτη την πτυχιακή εργασία είναι πάρα πολλά για δημόσιο πανεπιστήμιο και τη σημερινή οικονομική κατάσταση της χώρας και των πολιτών.

Ευτυχώς τα αντίστοιχα μεταπτυχιακά των πολυτεχνείων είναι δωρεάν (ακόμη) με το μειονέκτημα ότι δεν είναι για εργαζόμενους και για όσους διαμένουν μακριά από την έδρα της σχολής.

----------


## asak

Χάρη το "δωρεάν" το είπες λίγο αυθόρμητα φαντάζομαι.
Το ΕΑΠ είναι δημόσιος φορέας, ιδιωτικού δικαίου, μη κερδοσκοπικός, όπου τα έξοδά του καλύπτονται από τα δίδακτρα. Έτσι όπως τελικά θα έπρεπε να είναι οικονομικά αυτόνομοι όλοι οι δημόσιοι φορείς.

Θεωρώ ότι αν μπορούσαμε να εκτιμήσουμε τις εισρροές χρημάτων από το δημόσιο μπαξέ προς τα δημόσια κλασσικά Πανεπιστήμια, και τις αναγάγουμε προς το πλήθος των σπουδαζόντων, θα διαπιστώναμε ότι το κόστος ανα φοιτητή είναι κατα πολύ μεγαλύτερο από αυτό του ΕΑΠ.

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχήν δωρεάν δεν είναι τίποτα. Κάποιος επωμίζεται το κόστος.
Όταν όμως λέμε ότι π.χ. οι μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές στο τμήμα Πολιτικών Μηχανικών του ΑΠΘ είναι δωρεάν εννοούμε ότι δεν έχουν δίδακτρα, δηλαδή επιπλέον κόστος για τους μεταπτυχιακούς φοιτητές. 
Το κόστος το επωμίζεται το δημόσιο, δηλαδή όλοι οι φορολογούμενοι πολίτες.

Το ΕΑΠ όπως κι όλα τα πανεπιστήμια της χώρας που είναι μόνο δημόσια, τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν, είναι ΝΠ*Δ*Δ και όχι ΝΠΙΔ. Διόρθωσε με αν κάνω λάθος.
Η βασική διαφορά του ΕΑΠ απ' τα υπόλοιπα πανεπιστήμια είναι ο τρόπος διδασκαλίας (εξ αποστάσεως) και ο τρόπος εισαγωγής (με κλήρωση).
Ως ένα ακόμα δημόσιο πανεπιστήμιο θεωρώ ότι θα έπρεπε να παρέχει δωρεάν τις σπουδές στους φοιτητές του όπως και τα υπόλοιπα πανεπιστήμια της Ελλάδας. 
Νομικίστικες τρίπλες για την επιβολή διδάκτρων σε μεταπτυχιακά αλλά και προπτυχιακά προγράμματα σπουδών έρχονται σε σύγκρουση με το σύνταγμα κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη. Όχι, δεν είμαι συνταγματολόγος, ένας απλός πολίτης αυτής της χώρας είμαι που θεωρώ όμως ότι ξέρω να διαβάζω και να κατανοώ ένα κείμενο.
Μέχρι να αναθεωρηθεί το άρθρο 16 του Συντάγματος θεωρώ ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι δωρεάν, άνευ διδάκτρων ή "συμμετοχής" των φοιτητών στα έξοδα όπως προτιμούν να την αναφέρουν.

Όπως βλέπεις δεν λαμβάνω θέση ούτε για το πώς θα πρέπει να καλύπτονται τα έξοδα ούτε για το αν θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν και ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## asak

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, είναι ΝΠΔΔ, και εφόσον Δημόσιο θα έπρεπε σύμφωνα με το σύνταγμα να ακολουθεί τους κανόνες των υπολοίπων Πανεπιστημίων. Απλώς έχει μερική οικονομική αυτοτέλεια και ταυτόχρονη επιδότηση από τον Κρατικό κουρπανά.
Αυτό που ήθελα να θίξω περισσότερο είναι, ότι το ΕΑΠ είναι ένα Δημόσιο Πανεπιστήμιο που απευθυνόταν έως τώρα κυρίως στους απασχολούμενος στο Δημόσιο με τα δίδακτρα να τους ήταν τελικά κάτι περισσότερο από ανταποδοτικά.

Δυστυχώς Το Ελληνικό κράτος ακόμα και σήμερα αντιμετωπίζει τους πολίτες του με 2 ή περισσότερες ταχύτητες, και το πετυχαίνει αυτό με διάφορες όπως σωστά αναφέρεις νομικίστικες τρίπλες.
Μέσα σ' αυτό τον διαφορετικό τρόπο αντιμετώπισης νιώθω ότι είναι και ο κλάδος των μηχανικών. (βλ. ασφαλιστικές εισφορές, αμοιβές μηχανικών κλπ).

Εγώ θα λάβω θέση και θα πω πως πρέπει να συνυπάρχουν και ιδιωτικά Πανεπιστήμια όπως συνυπάρχουν και ιδιωτικά Νοσοκομεία, ιδιωτικά ΜΜΕ , ιδιωτικά ΚΤΕΟ κλπ. Απλώς οι δημόσιοι φορείς να είναι αυτοτελείς, οικονομικά αυτόνομοι και μή κερδοσκοπικοί φυσικά. Το κέρδος πρέπει να το αφήσει στους ιδιώτες και να μην τους ανταγωνίζεται επι ανίσοις όροις.

----------


## Xάρης

Από πού προκύπτει ότι το ΕΑΠ απευθύνονταν κυρίως στους δημόσιους υπαλλήλους;
Εννοείς ότι ισχυρό κίνητρο για να γραφεί κάποιος στο ΕΑΠ είχε μέχρι τώρα μόνο ο δημόσιος υπάλληλος;

----------


## asak

Αυτό εννοώ βέβαια και από το ότι, οι 6 στους 10 ήταν δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι. Μη πω και παραπάνω. Αυτό βέβαια αλλάζει δραματικά χρόνο με το χρόνο. Όπως βέβαια έχουν αλλάξει και τα δίδακτρα προς τα κάτω εννοείται.

Αυτό που δεν έχει αλλάξει ακόμα είναι ο τρόπος εισαγωγής που εξακολουθεί να γίνεται με κλήρωση. Στα χαρτιά τουλάχιστον γιατί στην πράξη όλοι είναι τυχεροί και μπαίνουν πλέον.
Ελπίζω να αλλάξει κι αυτό και να εισάγονται μόνο σπουδαστές που να έχουν ένα αξιοπρεπές μαθησιακό υπόβαθρο και όχι απλώς ένα απολυτήριο Λυκείου που ισχύει έως τώρα.
Κρατικές επιδοτήσεις από το δημόσιο για στουρνάρια ή ψώνια που τα παρατάνε στον 1ο ή τον 2ο χρόνο επειδή δεν μπορούν, αφήνοντας επιπλέον εκτός, άτομα που θα ήθελαν πραγματικά τη γνώση αλλά με το άδικο σύστημα της κλήρωσης δεν τα κατάφεραν νομίζω ότι δεν θα το ήθελε κανείς.

Ιδιωτικά Πανεπιστήμια εδώ και τώρα για πολλούς και διαφόρους λόγους.
Απορρόφηση όλων των υποψήφιων σπουδαστών κάθε κατηγορίας. (μαθηταράδες, στουρνάρια, ψώνια, δημοσίους υπαλλήλους κλπ.)
Εισροή χρημάτων τόσο από την εγχώρια αλλά πολύ περισσότερο από την αγορά του εξωτερικού.(βαρέθηκα πλέον να ακούω δωρεάν εκπαίδευση και ταυτόχρονη εξαγωγή χρήματος προς Πανεπιστήμια του εξωτερικού με τις χιλιάδες των Ελλήνων μετανάστες φοιτητές.
Εκεί είναι που θα δούμε τι ψάρια πιάνει τελικά η Δημόσια εκπαίδευση, που θεωρώ ότι πιάνει παρα πολλά, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι συγκρίσιμα.

Όπως βλέπεις εγώ λαμβάνω θέση για το πως πρέπει να είναι η τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση στη χώρα μου, και δεν είναι κακό να παίρνεις θέση. Βέβαια αυτή είναι η θέση μου μέχρι σήμερα, μέχρι έως ότου κάποιος με αντίστοιχη
επιχειρηματολογία με κάνει να αποδεχτώ κάτι διαφορετικό.

----------


## Xάρης

Το ότι δεν λαμβάνω θέση στο θέμα της ιδιωτικής τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν έχω θέση ή δεν επιθυμώ να την παρουσιάσω.
Απλώς έκρινα ότι δεν ήταν του παρόντος θέματος στο οποίο ήδη ξεφύγαμε σχολιάζοντας το κόστος σπουδών στο ΕΑΠ.
Μια όμως και επιμένεις θα σηκώσω το γάντι. 

Είναι υποκρισία να συζητούμε για ιδιωτικά ΑΕΙ στην Ελλάδα όταν χιλιάδες Ελλήνων και όχι μόνο ιδιαίτερα εύπορων σπουδάζουν στο εξωτερικό και έρχονται εδώ να αναγνωρίζουν τα πτυχία τους στο ΔΟΑΤΑΠ.

Είναι υποκρισία όταν υπάρχουν δημόσια ΑΕΙ όπως το ΕΑΠ και το Διεθνές Πανεπιστήμιο τα οποία έχουν δίδακτρα.

Είναι υποκρισία όταν στην Κύπρο υπάρχουν ιδιωτικά ΑΕΙ με δίδακτρα και με γλώσσα σπουδών την Ελληνική που κάνουν εύκολες τις σπουδές ακόμα και σ' αυτούς που δεν έχουν αξιωθεί να μάθουν μια ξένη γλώσσα.

Είναι υποκρισία όταν καθηγητές των ελληνικών ΑΕΙ λαμβάνουν εκπαιδευτική άδεια μετά αποδοχών για να διδάξουν σ' αυτά τα ιδιωτικά ΑΕΙ.

Είναι υποκρισία όταν ήδη το ελληνικό και ευρωπαϊκό νομοθετικό πλαίσιο δίνει τη δυνατότητα σπουδών σε κολέγια με έδρα στην Ελλάδα να συνεργάζονται με πανεπιστήμια του εξωτερικού ώστε τα πτυχία που δίνουν να  προσφέρουν πρόσβαση σε επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα παρόμοια με τα πτυχία των ελληνικών ΑΕΙ.

Κατανοώ τον φόβο ότι λόγω ενδεχόμενης διαπλοκής των πολιτικών με τους επιχειρηματίες των ιδιωτικών ΑΕΙ να παραμεληθούν τα δημόσια ΑΕΙ αλλά νομίζω ότι αυτό μπορούμε να το αποτρέψουμε ως κοινωνία, αν το επιθυμούμε και αν τελικά συνειδητοποιήσουμε ότι υπεύθυνοι για τη σημερινή κατάντια των δημόσιων ΑΕΙ (που "παίζουν μπάλα" μόνα τους μέχρι στιγμής) είμαστε εμείς οι ίδιοι οι φοιτητές τους και οι πολίτες του κράτους.

----------


## asak

Ο φόβος που αναφέρεις δυστυχώς είναι και ο λόγος που πολλές αλλαγές δεν έχουν γίνει ακόμα σ΄ αυτόν τον τόπο.
Δυστυχώς η πολιτική είναι συνώνυμη πολλές φορές με την διαπλοκή, από αρχαιοτάτων μάλιστα χρόνων. Στη σύγχρονη εποχή που ζούμε τολμώ να πω ότι έχει ταυτιστεί.

Όσο υπάρχουν όμως φωνές σαν τη δική σου και την εκφράζουν με άψογο και καθαρό τρόπο, τότε είμαι σίγουρος ότι η κοινωνία θα αντιδράσει και θα μπορεί να ανατρέψει τα πάντα.
Διαφορετικά θα θεωρήσω κι εγώ υποκρισία το να έχεις φωνή και να την κρατάς μέσα σου.

Όντως ξεφύγαμε λίγο του θέματος αλλά βρήκαμε αφορμή προκειμένου να πολιτικολογήσουμε λίγο. Πολύ υγιές και ανθρώπινο το βρίσκω.

Καλή Χρονιά εύχομαι σ' όλους μας!

----------

